# preventive code guidelines



## kumeena (Jun 23, 2010)

Good morning everyone

To use the preventive code 993XX how many elementes do we need on Exam?

Can I use V76.2 or V76.10 (without V72.31) with preventive code? 

How about the contraceptive ICD9 Dx codes? Is it included in Routine GYN (V72.31)? or we have to code seperately along with E/M code and mod 25?

Thank you


----------



## CPalmer (Jul 1, 2010)

*Preventive Code Guidelines*

Check out the ACOG website and click "coding".  They have an article on coding preventive and also contraceptive.


----------



## kumeena (Jul 6, 2010)

Can U tell me what is ACOG. When I tried I could not see anything related to coding.

Thank U


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.acog.org/
When this site comes up look to the left there is an option for coding.  Good luck.


----------



## kumeena (Jul 6, 2010)

thank U


----------

